# How growth in holiness happens, and how to help



## Jack K (Jun 4, 2014)

The question of how growth in holiness happens, and how a teacher can help it to happen, is not a simple one. Recent debates have made that clear. But it's still an essential one for gospel teachers to try to grasp.

I won't pretend to have it all figured out. I imagine I'll need to keep learning more about it all my life. It's one reason I hang out here on PuritanBoard. But at the link below I've shared a favorite working model for growth in holiness... an analogy, borrowed in part from Walter Marshall, that refers to the movement of a sailing ship. Thoughts?

Becoming Godly: Four Lessons from a Ship
How can we—or the kids we parent and teach—grow in godliness? Let’s learn from four surprisingly simple rules for steering a ship.


----------



## Jash Comstock (Jun 4, 2014)

Great post Jack. 

The only thing I might point out, is that the sacraments are important in our sanctification process as well. This is an important note for adults and children (thus its inclusion in our catechisms and confession). As the visible and tangible signs and means of God to grow us on grace they might warrant a note in our sanctification thinking.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 4, 2014)

They occur by relying on the Word and Spirit through the ordinary means of grace.



> Westminster Confession
> 
> Chapter XIII
> Of Sanctification
> ...





> Scripture Proofs
> 
> [1] 1CO 6:11 And such were some of you: but ye are washed, but ye are sanctified, but ye are justified in the name of the Lord Jesus, and by the Spirit of our God. ACT 20:32 And now, brethren, I commend you to God, and to the word of his grace, which is able to build you up, and to give you an inheritance among all them which are sanctified. PHI 3:10 That I may know him, and the power of his resurrection, and the fellowship of his sufferings, being made conformable unto his death; ROM 6:5 For if we have been planted together in the likeness of his death, we shall be also in the likeness of his resurrection: 6 Knowing this, that our old man is crucified with him, that the body of sin might be destroyed, that henceforth we should not serve sin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack K (Jun 4, 2014)

Jash Comstock said:


> Great post Jack.
> 
> The only thing I might point out, is that the sacraments are important in our sanctification process as well. This is an important note for adults and children (thus its inclusion in our catechisms and confession). As the visible and tangible signs and means of God to grow us on grace they might warrant a note in our sanctification thinking.



I agree. It's a great point to make. The sacraments would fit nicely into Marshall's analogy. But since the article was mostly addressing teachers of children, who aren't usually administering the sacraments, I didn't bring that up.


----------



## timmopussycat (Jun 4, 2014)

And here's another weapon to bring to the task. 
Killing Sin Through Personal Prayer | Desiring God


----------



## MW (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't want to to detract from the good material that is there, but one omission of great importance would be trust in Christ as the captain of salvation. Putting yourself in the captain's place when you should be obeying the captain as one of the crew is not going to steer the ship to the safe haven. I understand it is only an analogy and goes so far. But the analogy leaves Christ's Lordship out of sanctification.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 4, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> I don't want to to detract from the good material that is there, but one omission of great importance would be trust in Christ as the captain of salvation. Putting yourself in the captain's place when you should be obeying the captain as one of the crew is not going to steer the ship to the safe haven. I understand it is only an analogy and goes so far. But the analogy leaves Christ's Lordship out of sanctification.



That's a helpful observation since the intent, of course, is the opposite. The intent is to affirm that Christ is in charge and whatever effort we bring to the project is only of a relying-on-Christ sort. Christ is in charge and he has the power. Perhaps the side reference to teachers needing to steer like a captain might confuse that point for some readers.

Of course, you're right that any analogy only goes so far... and the twin force of wind and tide (not who's the captian) is at the heart of what I want the analogy to say. I hope most readers won't be confused. Still, I might go and insert a little clarification in there. Always good to get feedback.


----------

